# Jack russell x staff?!



## Montyforever (31 October 2010)

Was looking through preloved and came across this and i am soooo tempted! 
Local to me, gets on with cats/kids/horses which is what im after 

http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseaction-adverts.showadvert/index-1033077137/5eb58e08.html

Does anyone have / come across the x breed before? Its somthing ive never heard of before although knowing staffs, and knowing jack russells ..


----------



## soloabe (31 October 2010)

INTENSE!

That dog will need a huge amount of exercise.


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (31 October 2010)

We'd several come through the animal shelter where I used to work, lovely dogs, I think all that we re-homed stayed where they were, lots of other dogs were brought back again!


----------



## Foxfolly (31 October 2010)

Some lines of patterdale terriers have some staff bred into them, our Patterdale stud dog definitely has some staff, you just need to look at his jaw muscles. He is the biggest softie you'll ever meet, but if he locks onto something then its almost impossible to make him let go!! LOL


----------



## 3DE (31 October 2010)

Known as a Plummer (although a true plummer has some beagle in it) - a well known hunting cross. Sometimes they breed a bit of whippet into them. They are VERY intense dogs and if they have hunted before will likely kill anything small and furry  They can be trained out of it but are very single minded and it can be a hard hard job 

They are crossed that way for a reason - and it's not a good one 

Edit - they will likely not get on with cats...


----------



## Montyforever (31 October 2010)

Inky_and_Sunny said:



			Known as a Plummer (although a true plummer has some beagle in it) - a well known hunting cross. Sometimes they breed a bit of whippet into them. They are VERY intense dogs and if they have hunted before will likely kill anything small and furry  They can be trained out of it but are very single minded and it can be a hard hard job 

They are crossed that way for a reason - and it's not a good one 

Edit - they will likely not get on with cats...
		
Click to expand...

I dont think that would be a problem as its only young  

I understand the JR bit as they are ratters, but staffs? All the ones i know are a few sandwidges short of a picnic ..  (no offence meant, is why i like them ) 
I know a few dogs of both breeds and have had good upbringings and training and have turned out as lovely dogs!  Cant see how a cross between the two could be worse than one or the other??


----------



## 3DE (31 October 2010)

montyforever said:



			Cant see how a cross between the two could be worse than one or the other??
		
Click to expand...

It isn't that is is worse - it is that they are bred to be _good_ at something - namely killing. A good plummer has the worst traits from each breed.

I have fostered and tried to rehab 4 of these dogs and only one was successfully adopted into a 'normal' family. They are bred as working dogs and will behave as such - put them with a naive family and it is a recipe for disaster 

It could be that it is being rehomed at 9 months as it isn't good enough at the job it was bred to do - but it may still have been taught to hunt. 9 months is plenty long enough to learn to kill something...


----------



## skinnydogs (31 October 2010)

It doesnt mention Plummer in the advert?

Looks like a nice dog, go and have a look.


----------



## Montyforever (31 October 2010)

Inky_and_Sunny said:



			It isn't that is is worse - it is that they are bred to be _good_ at something - namely killing. A good plummer has the worst traits from each breed.
		
Click to expand...

See your point but JR are bred to be ratters, beagles to hunt, GSD for the police, greyhounds to be fast ect 

But a greyhound doesnt have to be a good racer because its a greyhound, and a JR doesnt have to be a good ratter just because its a JR


----------



## Montyforever (31 October 2010)

skinnydogs said:



			It doesnt mention Plummer in the advert?

Looks like a nice dog, go and have a look.
		
Click to expand...

Have sent them a message, waiting to hear from them


----------



## prosefullstop (31 October 2010)

I don't know anything about that particular cross, but there are exceptions to every rule. My two met this chap being walked yesterday, and a more placid, sweet boy you could not wish to meet (in spite of the cropped ears, daunting mix of breeds and bad start in life): http://ah.convio.net/site/News2?page=NewsArticle&id=6751&news_iv_ctrl=1022

I would go and see the JRT/Staff, and take things from there


----------



## Ranyhyn (31 October 2010)

Each dog on its own merit, the breeds are likely to bring into the mix some characteristics which you would need to be wary of.

But everyone says JRTs are great ratters - mine show zero interest.  That they can be scrappy - mine aren't scrappy.  That they bark a LOT - mine don't... all these things were traits I trained out of them, I do however need to be aware of their natures - a sock tug-o-war turns into a 2hour fight!! etc, but a dog can be what you want them to be within reason.


----------



## CorvusCorax (31 October 2010)

I'd say he might have high energy levels as others have said there's no harm in going to have a look, see how he is. Sounds like a nice lad.

PS GSDs weren't originally bred to be police dogs, the clue is in the middle part of the name  they just happen to be very good for police work.


----------



## numptynoelle (31 October 2010)

I've only met one of these, and she was a nasty thing tbh! HOWEVER, like CC said, no harm in meeting him - don't think I'd have one personally, but every dog is different  Let us know what happens!


----------



## learningcurve (31 October 2010)

I've got one, very hyper, loves people, great with other dogs.
She is a killer though, had a poor hedgehog last week.


----------



## Montyforever (31 October 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			PS GSDs weren't originally bred to be police dogs, the clue is in the middle part of the name  they just happen to be very good for police work.
		
Click to expand...

I know, i meant they can be bred to be trained to be police dogs, my friend has one that didnt make the grade 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (31 October 2010)

Without going into Brian Plummers complete biography, he experimented with Jr x bullies, but was dissatisfied with the results & ceased breeding that particular cross. The aim was to breed the_ worst _characteristics from each breed, the ultimate aim to be the meanest, keenest killing machine for our dear friend the Rattus Rattus.  Brian Plummer could be accused of being an originator of a designer breed. Personally, anyone with half a brain cell wouldn't attempt to cross those two breeds.


----------



## Puppy (31 October 2010)

blazingsaddles said:



			Personally, anyone with half a brain cell wouldn't attempt to cross those two breeds.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it certainly wouldn't be a combination I would want to own!!


----------



## Raych (31 October 2010)

I do not like the advert - spelling mistakes etc.
Seems a bit odd.


----------



## jsr (1 November 2010)

I've got a rescue staffie x jrt. There's loads of them in rescue. His hips are knackered, his back is in constant pain, he has a heart defect, his chest is too large for his spine, his back legs are too small to hold his weight hence his hips are *****ed, he's aggressive with dogs he doesn't know, he does not require alot of exercise, he snores very loudly, he's deaf and he's basically one of the most idiotic cross breeds I've come across. So if this dog is still for sale I'd certainly get your vet to check it over with some urgency, because crossing a small terrier to a large chested terrier is cruelty beyond sense. That said my boy is loving and fantastic in the house, he adores people and is so lazy it's hard to get him out on walks some mornings. 

Yet another chav's toy. Hope you manage to get her and hopefully she'll have a lovely forever home with you.


----------



## echodomino (1 November 2010)

I think people have already covered everything, we had a Staff x when I was little she was smashing in every way, and I have JRTs now, I find regular exercise needed but not necessarily hours and hours. They're good with other dogs but *can* be sharp.

And a Staff x Jack isn't a Plummer Terrier, a Plummer is an established working breed in it's own right made up originally of Jack Russell Terrier, Fell Terrier, Bull Terrier and Beagle http://www.plummerterrier.com/ptcgb/  not the same as crossing a Staff and a Jack

Go and meet the dog, you'll know then


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (1 November 2010)

echodomino said:



			I think people have already covered everything, we had a Staff x when I was little she was smashing in every way, and I have JRTs now, I find regular exercise needed but not necessarily hours and hours. They're good with other dogs but *can* be sharp.

And a Staff x Jack isn't a Plummer Terrier, a Plummer is an established working breed in it's own right made up originally of Jack Russell Terrier, Fell Terrier, Bull Terrier and Beagle http://www.plummerterrier.com/ptcgb/  not the same as crossing a Staff and a Jack

Go and meet the dog, you'll know then 

Click to expand...

This is the original terrier cross Plummer experimented with . Because of the faults this straight cross produced, he introduced some Beagle & Fell/Patterdale blood.  Many people breeding these types of dogs claim a lot of things about their pups, because the Plummer name is a nice little money maker. He also 'experimented' with creating a type of Lurcher too. Didn't like them either!

I do agree though, he could be a nice little dog, but proceed with care & as suggested get a vet check


----------



## horsehelper (1 November 2010)

Hiya I have a JRT x staff I rescued him at a year old he'd not had a great start. Hes now 8 and is a dog in a million he has the staffi affection trait of just wanting to be in your pocket and is very loyal and obedient although he does have a soft spot for chewing soft toys!! He has never once been overzealous with the yard cats or other dogs and is quite placid in nature more of a sprinter preferring short walks rather than needing a long walk. He even worked as a therapy dog helping young bereaved children. I think everydog deserves a chance and if your lifestyle can accomodate the pups personality then it could be a great match

if i could post pics then i would but my dog looks like a giant JRT about spaniel size and tan and white just soooo handsome!!


----------



## echodomino (1 November 2010)

horsehelper said:



			he has the staffi affection trait of just wanting to be in your pocket
		
Click to expand...

My JRT Mouse is like that, she's a pain in the backside is my pushy princess lol! Millie and Jim like their snuggles but aren't so persistent



blazingsaddles said:



			This is the original terrier cross Plummer experimented with . Because of the faults this straight cross produced, he introduced some Beagle & Fell/Patterdale blood.
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh I see  Personally don't see what's wrong with a good working JRT, Fell, or Patterdale myself.


----------



## 3DE (1 November 2010)

echodomino said:



			Ahhh I see  Personally don't see what's wrong with a good working JRT, Fell, or Patterdale myself.
		
Click to expand...

Me either but he tried to make it 'better'


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (2 November 2010)

echodomino said:



			My JRT Mouse is like that, she's a pain in the backside is my pushy princess lol! Millie and Jim like their snuggles but aren't so persistent



Ahhh I see  Personally don't see what's wrong with a good working JRT, Fell, or Patterdale myself.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! Why try and 'fix' something that aint broke!


----------

